# 30 somethings



## penguin (Jan 25, 2011)

So we've got the young folks and the 40 an 50 somethings...but who else is in the middle?


----------



## Bananaspills (Jan 25, 2011)

Me me! I'm 31.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 25, 2011)

Me Me Me 36 SSBBW me lol

great idea penguin


----------



## penguin (Jan 25, 2011)

I realised I was too old for one group but too young for the other! I needed to make my own niche! I've just turned 34


----------



## sweetheart5950 (Jan 25, 2011)

penguin said:


> I realised I was too old for one group but too young for the other! I needed to make my own niche! I've just turned 34



Hi penguin!! Well I don't quite fit but I am almost 30. Just wanted to say happy belated birthday


----------



## penguin (Jan 25, 2011)

sweetheart5950 said:


> Hi penguin!! Well I don't quite fit but I am almost 30. Just wanted to say happy belated birthday



thank you!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll be 37 in April...but I'm not ready. I think I'll be 36 for another year.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm 38, the big 4 and O is not that far off.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am 36....yikes...my 30th birthday was just the other day....le sigh.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 25, 2011)

I am 36 in August.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 25, 2011)

32 here.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 25, 2011)

well now I dont feel so old and between threads 

nice to have a place to call our own (have the urge to be cheeky and say without the whippersnappers and the oldies but you know wouldnt want to insult anyone )


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 25, 2011)

37 3/4 here. 



Time flies whether you're having fun or not.


----------



## MattB (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll be 37 this year...


----------



## Bigtigmom (Jan 25, 2011)

Just a few months away from 35!!


----------



## Kat (Jan 25, 2011)

32 in March.


----------



## Alicia33 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am 34 here


----------



## scoot (Jan 25, 2011)

Okay, I'm 42 Damn it!


----------



## Szombathy (Jan 25, 2011)

Just turned 36. Getting used to it...


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 25, 2011)

I've enjoyed 33 for the past month.


----------



## penguin (Jan 25, 2011)

scoot said:


> Okay, I'm 42 Damn it!



quick, chase him out!


----------



## hrd (Jan 25, 2011)

32 in feb -


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll be 37 in September...

...I remember watching the show, "Thirty Something," and thinking how very mature they all were, what with their settled lives and careers and homes and matching furniture, and such...what a shock to wake up one day and realize that I am that old with _not_ very much to show for it...

Me, I like to believe that, because I feel perpetually stuck at 12 years old, that I have not aged _that_ much -- physically, OR in spirit...


----------



## penguin (Jan 25, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> I'll be 37 in September...
> 
> ...I remember watching the show, "Thirty Something," and thinking how very mature they all were, what with their settled lives and careers and homes and matching furniture, and such...what a shock to wake up one day and realize you are that old with not very much to show for it...
> 
> Me, I like to believe that, because I feel perpetually stuck at the age of 12 years old, that I have not aged _that_ much -- physically, OR in spirit...



Oh god, I don't feel like I'm in my mid 30s. I have the mentality of a 12 year old a lot of the time (well, when it comes to what I find funny, anyway), but I feel like a better version of 20 year old me.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 25, 2011)

penguin said:


> Oh god, I don't feel like I'm in my mid 30s. I have the mentality of a 12 year old a lot of the time (well, when it comes to what I find funny, anyway), but I feel like a better version of 20 year old me.



The cool thing about being BBWs is that we don't show the signs of aging quite as fast...

I regularly get it from people that they think I am 27 or 28 years old...

I bet you do, too!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm 32! This WAS a great idea. It seemed like everyone was 20 or 50 there for a while...not that there's anything wrong with ANY age. As some of you were saying, I feel I've only improved with every year.


----------



## Alicia33 (Jan 25, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> The cool thing about being BBWs is that we don't show the signs of aging quite as fast...
> 
> I regularly get it from people that they think I am 27 or 28 years old...
> 
> I bet you do, too!



That's my excuse for being plump Why waste money on youth creams when buttercream frosting works so much better


----------



## penguin (Jan 25, 2011)

Alicia33 said:


> That's my excuse for being plump Why waste money on youth creams when buttercream frosting works so much better



lol that's for sure.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll be joining you guys in less than three years!


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Jan 25, 2011)

29 here, but gonna be 30 this year! So I guess I qualify on a technicality!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 25, 2011)

I have 9 months left in this thread. :goodbye: I really don't feel that old, until I look at pictures of my hair in the 80s and realize how far I've come since then.


----------



## Keb (Jan 26, 2011)

31 in March.


----------



## penguin (Jan 26, 2011)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I have 9 months left in this thread. :goodbye: I really don't feel that old, until I look at pictures of my hair in the 80s and realize how far I've come since then.



I don't feel that old until I look at my hair and see the white! I don't have greys, I have whites. I first noticed them when I was 28, so I guess they've been hiding there since 25 or so. Now they're more noticeable (to me, anyway), it makes me think of dying it...but I love my natural colour!


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 26, 2011)

Thirty-friggin-four. About to be thirty-five. Trying to get out of the pink collar ghetto and into a better life before the cement sets.


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm about to be thirty-six in a few short weeks. I'm actually feeling as if I'm in the prime of my life, I'm enjoying my thirties much more-so then my twenties. 

I also feel as if I'm healthier more attractive. Work and money is defiantely a more stable situation, which is a huge relief, making one able to enjoy other things more readily.

Dating remains rather interesting, I find myself attracted to different age groups of men, more-so younger as of late. I wouldn't have even dreamed of dating a man my age, or younger, in my twenties. It's a whole new world! I'm determined to find my nerdy dream boy, that likes fat chicks, in Dallas!


----------



## rickydaniels (Jan 26, 2011)

35 years old here!


----------



## kayrae (Jan 26, 2011)

turning 30 in June


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am also in the middle. I'm 35.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm 32 but feel mentally 17 and physically 45


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 26, 2011)

I turn 28 in April, I'm too old for the 20 something thread as they only wanted 18-25 yr olds.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Jan 27, 2011)

Fricken' youngin's... naw, the kids are all right. For the most part. However, Generation "Text" needs to figure out how to _talk to people. There's only so much you can connect via text. Sort of liking communicating in one dimension (no pun intended, cue rim shot).

Some cool peoples in this age group. Really, did anyone have good hair in 1980's? As for the Dallas fat chick mackin' on the 20 something boys, go get 'em cougar! Be careful what you wish for, you just might get it! 

Peace- Stroker Ace

"If you got it, flaunt it!"_


----------



## petunia805 (Jan 27, 2011)

Stroker Ace said:


> Some cool peoples in this age group. *Really, did anyone have good hair in 1980's?*
> Peace- Stroker Ace
> 
> "If you got it, flaunt it!"



I don't know about "good" hair, but i did have BIG hair in the 80's. I'll be a Whopping 40 this year, but I don't feel anywhere near that old!
View attachment big hair 1.jpg
me in the 80's
View attachment a.jpg
me today.

What a difference a couple of decades can make.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 27, 2011)

In the middle at 35


----------



## bigmac (Jan 28, 2011)

petunia805 said:


> I don't know about "good" hair, but i did have BIG hair in the 80's. I'll be a Whopping 40 this year, but I don't feel anywhere near that old!
> View attachment 89736
> me in the 80's
> View attachment 89737
> ...



Damn babe you were almost a Jersey Girl.


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jan 29, 2011)

Stroker Ace said:


> Fricken' youngin's... naw, the kids are all right. For the most part. However, Generation "Text" needs to figure out how to _talk to people. There's only so much you can connect via text. Sort of liking communicating in one dimension (no pun intended, cue rim shot).
> 
> Some cool peoples in this age group. Really, did anyone have good hair in 1980's? As for the Dallas fat chick mackin' on the 20 something boys, go get 'em cougar! Be careful what you wish for, you just might get it!
> 
> ...


_

With any luck!_


----------



## Rowan (Jan 29, 2011)

*raises hand* chronologically 32...physically...pushing about 80

honestly....today...i feel like im about ready to be put out to pasture and fucking shot and put out of my misery *shrug* *sigh*


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 29, 2011)

Rowan said:


> *raises hand* chronologically 32...physically...pushing about 80
> 
> honestly....today...i feel like im about ready to be put out to pasture and fucking shot and put out of my misery *shrug* *sigh*



Dont say that!! Im struggling with being a late-twentysomething and not really knowing where i fit in, who all are my friends.. even struggling with the new friendships, as i sometimes dont get to talk to people all that much and im not sure ... it makes me feel very "alone." 

I know what you mean, just dont let it get you down!! because one day we WILL be 80, and thinking about the next step.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Jan 29, 2011)

calm the fuck down...

it's gonna be alright. F the friends who don't care or give a shit about you (what are you too fat for them?). All good, beer says so!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 29, 2011)

checking in at 36 here.


----------



## nugget34 (Jan 31, 2011)

39 , six months till i hit the big 40


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 31, 2011)

kayrae said:


> turning 30 in June



Wow Kayrae I thought you were actually younger than me. 



penguin said:


> it makes me think of dying it...but I love my natural colour!



As your wife I want you to do whatever makes you happy, but it would make me really sad to see your gorgeous hair dyed.


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 31, 2011)

Am surprised too, most of the people in this thread look like they can easily be in their 20's.... share the secret


----------



## penguin (Jan 31, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> As your wife I want you to do whatever makes you happy, but it would make me really sad to see your gorgeous hair dyed.



If I could cover the whites with the same colour as the rest of my hair, I would. But it's not one that comes out of a bottle! Apart from once, when I went purple, I've only ever gone various shades of (very fake) red. The whites aren't that noticeable to anyone but me as yet, so I'll leave it for now.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jan 31, 2011)

34 here (hence the '76 in my name):happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 31, 2011)

Inhibited said:


> Am surprised too, most of the people in this thread look like they can easily be in their 20's.... share the secret



Including you, you hot thang you!


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 31, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> Including you, you hot thang you!



haha you always know the right thing to say.. such a charmer..


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 31, 2011)

Inhibited said:


> haha you always know the right thing to say.. such a charmer..



The right thing is usually just the truth! As it is now.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 31, 2011)

Inhibited said:


> Am surprised too, most of the people in this thread look like they can easily be in their 20's.... share the secret



Also, the whole "fat don't crack" thang...


----------



## danbsc29630 (Feb 4, 2011)

30 is just around the corner.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 6, 2011)

Only the truth can set you free.

Seems alot of 30 yr olds are not only discovering that but also actually living that way day by day.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 6, 2011)

This is a cozy little thread! Every time I notice someone cute on here and realize they are like 19 I die a little inside. I'm 31.

And no end-of-the-decade 20-somethings on here! You don't get to be in the cool 30s until you grapple with turning 30, kids! It's totally not the same thing!!


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 6, 2011)

I hear that. But hey, the kids are alright. They're scared. 

As for me 40 isn't to far off. It is what it is.


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> This is a cozy little thread! Every time I notice someone cute on here and realize they are like 19 I die a little inside.



oh I feel the same! I don't want to feel like a creepy old lady pervert.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Feb 6, 2011)

35 Here! It is good to see so many other people in the 30-39 age group. For awhile it looked like mostly 20 year olds and 50 year olds.


----------



## dudley100 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm 30 for a few more years. Then I'll have to move over to the forty plus, oh well.


----------



## PrettyLife (Feb 7, 2011)

32 here. Haven't been around in awhile so hi everyone


----------



## graphicsgal (Feb 7, 2011)

Add me to the ranks. I am 38.


----------



## Linda (Feb 7, 2011)

Just turned 39 and ready for this to be my best year yet.


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 8, 2011)

39 and 2 months. Adrian just turned 26 and whines about how old he feels. Makes me wanna smack him. (j/k...kind of )


----------



## blueeyedevie (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm 32 will be 33 in August. Still in school involved with a 22 year old. Makes me feel older than I should feel at times.:kiss2:


----------



## prettyssbbw (Feb 9, 2011)

I will be 32 on June 3rd


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm 33 and so far it's been a great year and keeps on getting better.


----------



## midnightrogue (Feb 28, 2011)

I will turn 32 on 15th of June. :/


----------



## ShazzyBombshell (Feb 28, 2011)

I now can post on here, YAY for turning 30 on saturday lol


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 28, 2011)

Oops! Double post. My bad. Monitor, please delete.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 28, 2011)

I was hanging around my favorite coffee shop the other day, having some laffs with the owner and a friend. We weren't raucous - exactly - but our animated conversation carried over to several other patrons - a man and a woman, at separate tables - who soon joined in. The topic had to do with marriage and age. 

The fellow volunteered a bit of wisdom, prefaced by the remark "Well, I'm 37 . . ." At which point I turned and exclaimed "Hey - I'm the same age, but with the digits reversed."

I'm happy to say that I still got the usual jaw-dropping double take, followed by more gales of laughter.

Darn! I didn't get him to blow coffee out of his nose.

Ah, life is (still) good!

(And, by the way, may I say that you're all, collectively, a very cute bunch of guys and dolls.)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 28, 2011)

midnightrogue said:


> I will turn 32 on 15th of June. :/



Seeing as how I am 32 myself, I very much resent the slanty face.


----------



## shinyapple (Feb 28, 2011)

I'll chime in and admit to being 33. My early thirties have been an interesting adventure so far, so I am almost eager to find out what the remaining part of the decade will bring.


----------



## fluffyandcute (Feb 28, 2011)

I fit in here.....I am 37. Some days I feel it.....actually some days I feel older


----------



## Fairia (Feb 28, 2011)

Should I officially post when I turn 30?


----------



## OneHauteMama (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm 30...just turned in september... Honestly I can say my life is only improving as I get older. I'm in a constant state of reinventing myself and realizing what I will and will not put up with...and who will and will not be following me into this next phase of my life. I'm pretty darn happy!


----------



## penguin (Feb 28, 2011)

Fairia said:


> Should I officially post when I turn 30?



That depends on how close you are 

Wait, that made more sense in my head.


----------



## olwen (Feb 28, 2011)

Just turned 35. 25 seemed like forever ago but 45 seems like it's right around the corner. I'm both highly annoyed and grateful that I still get carted when buying booze despite the few gray hairs I've got and I'm wondering how much longer it will go on...

I also feel old when I have discussions about pop culture and feminism with the interns at my job, and I realize we just don't have the same frame of reference when discussing certain things because they were either not yet born or were still babies in the late 80s/early 90s. At the same time I still kinda feel like I should be young enough to have a fresh perspective on some things. 

These sorts of contradictions are a bit disconcerting at times. Anyone else experiencing anything similar where you feel like you are simultaneously too old for certain things, but also still young enough for them?


----------



## Heyyou (Mar 1, 2011)

A Q. for thirtysomethings: How do you feel about guys in their late 20s, like 28 and up? Is that an automatic "not interested"?

Ill be in the 30s club soon enough


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 1, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> A Q. for thirtysomethings: How do you feel about guys in their late 20s, like 28 and up? Is that an automatic "not interested"?
> 
> Ill be in the 30s club soon enough



Who I'm interested in depends much more on the person than their age. Typically, I like to stay within 8 or 10 years on either side of my own age. I think women tend to rule out younger men only in the interests of finding something in common to talk about (and at a certain point it's true that two people so far separated in age run out of common pop culture references, which are so much the fodder for basic conversation), and also for the sake of finding someone with a higher level of emotional maturity...that being said, I've met men who were nearly 40 and much less advanced in that way than some 25 year olds I've met. So, for me, nothing is automatic (unless it's an age difference that's so far apart that it's actually creepy to me one way or the other-- like a teenager or someone my parents' age or older). *shrug* But that's just me.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 1, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> A Q. for thirtysomethings: How do you feel about guys in their late 20s, like 28 and up? Is that an automatic "not interested"?
> 
> Ill be in the 30s club soon enough



My boyfriend is 25, so it's obviously not an automatic dealbreaker for me. It's really much more about the particular person than a number, as people of all ages can be all levels of crazy. I would not have guessed that I'd be dating someone in their mid-20s...but it hasn't presented any real problems.


----------



## mango (Mar 1, 2011)

*I'm 34... turning 35 in May.

I still think 1976 was a great year to be born.


Surrounded by people in their 20's here in college makes me feel old.

Yet in my mind, I haven't really changed that much since I was about 24.


*


----------



## Butterbelly (Mar 1, 2011)

mango said:


> *I'm 34... turning 35 in May.
> 
> I still think 1976 was a great year to be born.
> 
> ...



Awww, Jay. I can understand what you're going through. It was like that for me when I went back to college too. 

BTW...I'm in the "30 something" category! LOL


----------



## penguin (Mar 1, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> A Q. for thirtysomethings: How do you feel about guys in their late 20s, like 28 and up? Is that an automatic "not interested"?
> 
> Ill be in the 30s club soon enough



I prefer to stay within 5 years either side of my age (34), and my booty call guy is 29, so that works out fine.


----------



## Heyyou (Mar 1, 2011)

penguin said:


> I prefer to stay within 5 years either side of my age (34), and my booty call guy is 29, so that works out fine.



Wonderful. 

I wonder how -I- go about getting a "booty call" 30-something.  

.. serious question. Any tips?


----------



## penguin (Mar 1, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Wonderful.
> 
> I wonder how -I- go about getting a "booty call" 30-something.
> 
> .. serious question. Any tips?



Well, mine came up to me while I was out shopping and said "I hope you don't think I'm rude, but I think you're beautiful and you've got curves in all the right places. I'd like to have your number."


----------



## Heyyou (Mar 1, 2011)

penguin said:


> Well, mine came up to me while I was out shopping and said "I hope you don't think I'm rude, but I think you're beautiful and you've got curves in all the right places. I'd like to have your number."



Oh wow... a BOLD man! I think you got something real good doing on there. 

Im working on mine with a younger 20-something.. maybe ill steal that line when we go to "Surf City" on Thursday in my Camaro!


----------



## penguin (Mar 1, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Oh wow... a BOLD man! I think you got something real good doing on there.
> 
> Im working on mine with a younger 20-something.. maybe ill steal that line when we go to "Surf City" on Thursday in my Camaro!



I'm hoping we can turn it into something more soon, I really like him. We'll soon see!

And go for it! She might say yes


----------



## Heyyou (Mar 1, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'm hoping we can turn it into something more soon, I really like him. We'll soon see!
> 
> And go for it! She might say yes



 Well, i wont lie.. she lives upstairs from me. She is in college! And she DOES have a little bit of a body.. shes about as tall as me (!) and she has certain "curves" in the right places!  .. now, she is cute. I went to her door and knocked on it and said "Thank you for not blasting the music anymore!!" and i started talking to her. Her green Honda Accord with out-of-state plates were THE SAME STATE AS MINE!! And we struck up a conversation. I told her about the beach, the place i posted pics of up in the Singles thread  .. and WE HAVE A LUNCH DATE FOR THURSDAY!!!! 

So.. im rather green at this, and i must know what to say next!

And i wont lie.. ive "Visualized" it. She is sexy  .. about 20 or so.. College girls! So we both share the 20s in common. Im almost certain she is a little bit outside the 5-year rang.. But within the 10.. sooo... i mean. if we can come to "an arrangement" i just may something like that! But im not sure what to say! 



.. tips? Im drawing a blank here.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 1, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Well, i wont lie.. she lives upstairs from me. She is in college! And she DOES have a little bit of a body.. shes about as tall as me (!) and she has certain "curves" in the right places!  .. now, she is cute. I went to her door and knocked on it and said "Thank you for not blasting the music anymore!!" and i started talking to her. Her green Honda Accord with out-of-state plates were THE SAME STATE AS MINE!! And we struck up a conversation. I told her about the beach, the place i posted pics of up in the Singles thread  .. and WE HAVE A LUNCH DATE FOR THURSDAY!!!!
> 
> So.. im rather green at this, and i must know what to say next!
> 
> ...



Well, for starters, don't immediately proposition her for sex or "an arrangement." You don't know what she's looking for or if she'll take offense. Just try to relax and be yourself and try to get to know her. If you're vibing with her, you'll feel it. Then just see where the conversation and the day take you.

Have fun! I'm excited for you.


----------



## Heyyou (Mar 1, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Well, for starters, don't immediately proposition her for sex or "an arrangement." You don't know what she's looking for or if she'll take offense. Just try to relax and be yourself and try to get to know her. If you're vibing with her, you'll feel it. Then just see where the conversation and the day take you.
> 
> Have fun! I'm excited for you.



Epic agreeement!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 2, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Well, for starters, don't immediately proposition her for sex or "an arrangement." You don't know what she's looking for or if she'll take offense. Just try to relax and be yourself and try to get to know her. If you're vibing with her, you'll feel it. Then just see where the conversation and the day take you.
> 
> Have fun! I'm excited for you.



haha great post,listen to lovelylady heyou,she knows.XD:bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 2, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Well, i wont lie.. she lives upstairs from me. She is in college! And she DOES have a little bit of a body.. shes about as tall as me (!) and she has certain "curves" in the right places!  .. now, she is cute. I went to her door and knocked on it and said "Thank you for not blasting the music anymore!!" and i started talking to her. Her green Honda Accord with out-of-state plates were THE SAME STATE AS MINE!! And we struck up a conversation. I told her about the beach, the place i posted pics of up in the Singles thread  .. and WE HAVE A LUNCH DATE FOR THURSDAY!!!!
> 
> So.. im rather green at this, and i must know what to say next!
> 
> ...



good luck my freind. "thanks for not blasting the music anymore"that was VEEEERY smooth,well played my freind well played.:bow: happy for you dude.:happy:


----------



## FA On The Rock (Mar 2, 2011)

35 here...middle of the middle?


----------



## OneHauteMama (Mar 2, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> A Q. for thirtysomethings: How do you feel about guys in their late 20s, like 28 and up? Is that an automatic "not interested"?
> 
> Ill be in the 30s club soon enough




For me, as soon as I hit 30, I made a rule not to date younger guys...but then I dated some who were my age and older and they were total schmucks lol. My bf is 27 and at first I wasn't even going to give him a chance...but I'm glad I did. He's awesome :happy: and I forget he's younger than me most of the time.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 3, 2011)

OneHauteMama said:


> For me, as soon as I hit 30, I made a rule not to date younger guys...but then I dated some who were my age and older and they were total schmucks lol. My bf is 27 and at first I wasn't even going to give him a chance...but I'm glad I did. He's awesome :happy: and I forget he's younger than me most of the time.




yes i do agree,being a douche knows no age.lol im 25 but i know about old history etc.alot of younger guys are in the know and know about old-school things too.lol there rare yes,but there out there.with age does come maturity,but that is not always the case.there are some mature younger guys that are more mature then some older guys out there.lol


----------



## OneHauteMama (Mar 5, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> yes i do agree,being a douche knows no age.lol im 25 but i know about old history etc.alot of younger guys are in the know and know about old-school things too.lol there rare yes,but there out there.with age does come maturity,but that is not always the case.there are some mature younger guys that are more mature then some older guys out there.lol



LMAO it's so true that "being a douche knows no age...ITA!" 

My BF knows more about history than I do lol. He's old-fashioned in some ways, but modern in others. He's pretty darn balanced! We have some really great conversations. It's amazing, but most of the time with the older guys, the conversation would always come around to sex in some way. Not with him. An innuendo here or there, but he's more focused on getting to know ME and actually building the relationship aspect. It's really great! So my advice to the other single 30-somethings is to give the young'uns a try if they seem mature. You never know when you'll find a gem!


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Mar 6, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Seeing as how I am 32 myself, I very much resent the slanty face.



I just had to sit here and do the math to determine if I actually am 32 right now. Wow. I don't feel 32... that number is weird to me. In reality, yes, yes, I'm 32 for the last 2 months.

Not so different than 30 actually...


----------



## DesignAddict (Mar 6, 2011)

<----- 31 :happy:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 6, 2011)

DesignAddict said:


> <----- 31 :happy:



What kind of "design" are you addicted to?


----------



## DesignAddict (Mar 6, 2011)

DitzyBrunette said:


> What kind of "design" are you addicted to?



A lot of different types actually. Industrial mainly. It's what I do.


----------



## ssbbwnut (Mar 8, 2011)

<------- 34 ova' here!


----------



## Shan34 (Mar 14, 2011)

Aaah! I see I am in good company! 34 here!


----------



## rubenesquehunny (Mar 14, 2011)

35 here :blush: but honestly only biologically lol  mentally probably around 17 :happy:


----------



## FredtheFA (Mar 14, 2011)

I dated a women when i was 24 who told me she wouldn't usually date guys younger than her, but she was only 8 year older than me. I guess it depends on the maturity level of the guy.


----------



## DesignAddict (Mar 14, 2011)

Shan34 said:


> Aaah! I see I am in good company! 34 here!



Yes you are


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 15, 2011)

33 on the 29th of April...... I can't believe it..lol


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 15, 2011)

1977 was a good year


----------



## JulieD (Mar 16, 2011)

I am 33...


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 16, 2011)

in the latter half of my thirties


----------



## mel (Mar 17, 2011)

I am almost out of this group!!  wahh LOL


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 20, 2011)

OneHauteMama said:


> LMAO it's so true that "being a douche knows no age...ITA!"
> 
> My BF knows more about history than I do lol. He's old-fashioned in some ways, but modern in others. He's pretty darn balanced! We have some really great conversations. It's amazing, but most of the time with the older guys, the conversation would always come around to sex in some way. Not with him. An innuendo here or there, but he's more focused on getting to know ME and actually building the relationship aspect. It's really great! So my advice to the other single 30-somethings is to give the young'uns a try if they seem mature. You never know when you'll find a gem!




i completely agree.i really didn't know how important conversation was till kinda recently.i mean i always knew,but even moreso now.if you can't have an atleast decent conversation with someone(it dosen't even have to be like an extremely intelligent one,just something to go by)it is very hard to make it work.i have seen that time and time again before.lol


----------



## Linda (Mar 20, 2011)

mel said:


> I am almost out of this group!!  wahh LOL





We will need a 40's group soon.  I am 39!


----------



## jr000 (Mar 20, 2011)

into the dreaded late 30s now


----------



## penguin (Mar 20, 2011)

Linda said:


> We will need a 40's group soon.  I am 39!



There is one, the link to it is in the first post in this thread.


----------



## Roo830 (Mar 21, 2011)

Been 35 for about two weeks...Loving it!


----------



## OneHauteMama (Mar 21, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i completely agree.i really didn't know how important conversation was till kinda recently.i mean i always knew,but even moreso now.if you can't have an atleast decent conversation with someone(it dosen't even have to be like an extremely intelligent one,just something to go by)it is very hard to make it work.i have seen that time and time again before.lol



Agreed again! I was married for years to someone I couldn't talk to. We had pretty much ZERO in common and any conversation we had was always dominated by him talking about his interests...if I talked about mine, he'd take it and run with it and make it his...like a kid stealing his neighbor's ball. And he was older than me lol. :doh: Lesson learned, though. 

I tend to be a bit of a chatterbox when I get inclined to be so, but my BF likes that about me. He likes that we can TALK and talk about anything. We do...I mean, we can talk about the weather and it's interesting lmao. I don't like a quiet man, and I don't like a man that dominates the conversation, but one who gives and receives and likes the interchange of ideas. We were texting all day yesterday about nothing and everything. I love when it's like that. We're content. And contentment is something that makes me happy. :happy:


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 23, 2011)

I love being 33...getting older is awesome. I never thought I'd say that LOL


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Mar 24, 2011)

I will be 37 in July...and I got carded to buy a lottery ticket the other day..ha! I was shocked at first and said seriously? He was dead serious...and then he saw my age...lol I was like...hmmm...yeah. He is like you don't look "almost 40" LOL


----------



## paintsplotch (Mar 29, 2011)

im now in my later thirties...
i am both happy with who i am.... and upset that i am edging closer to the next round number (the big four ohh)...
i thought i would be married with kids by now.... but instead im still single.
not that single is BAD... its just lonely.
i dont FEEL like im past 28. im often told i look like im in my mid to upper 20's. 

so thats cool. i just somehow feel like i lost time ..... like wait.... im 37? what? wait! hold on... i didnt agree to that! lol

and im goin on a date tonight with a dude who is 25. holy moly..... talk about age difference! i was all ok until i did the math and realized that i am 12 years older than him.... eek! is that bad?

then again.. he's the first dude ive met in a while that wasnt just lookin for a booty call. novel idea... he wants to get to kNOW me... who woulda thunk it?


----------

